# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  انجلينا جولي سفيرة النوايا الحسنة

## دموع الغصون

*
إذَا أحْسَسْتَ بالألَمْ فَأنْتَ "حَيّ" أمّا إذَا أحْسَسْتَ بآلامِ الآخَرينْ فَأنْتَ "إْنسَانْ" 



بغطاء رأس أسود وعباءة طويلة، تجولت النجمة الأمريكية الشهيرة أنجلينا جولي في مخيم يأوي آلاف اللاجئين في شمال غرب باكستان.







انجلينا جولي وبراد بيت في زيارة لمهاجري العراق في سوريا













انجلينا جولي بالعراق 










زارت سفيرة النوايا الحسنة لدى المفوضية العليا لشؤون اللاجئين نجمة هوليوود الممثلة انجيلينا جولي اللاجئين السوريين في اقليم هاتاي في تركيا










انجلينا جولي تحتضن طفلا افريقيا عاريا







*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
انجلينا جولي 
يكتر خيرك أنتِ عملتي شي للأسف كتير من ولاد بلدنا ما عملوه 
احترمتي البلد يلي زرتيه ولبستي حجاب اما وزيراتنا المحترمات ما احترمو دينهم ولا حرمة المسجد ودخلوله بدون حجاب
اوراقك أنتِ بتحمليهم عندنا الوزير لازم عشره وراه يحملو الاوراق و الاقلام 


احترمتي الإنسانية والإنسان يلي متلك بستحق لقب سفيرة النوايا الحسنة 





*

----------


## (dodo)

فعلا بتستحق تكون هيك 
الله يكثر من امثالها

----------


## علاء سماره

انا ما بعرف ليش ها أهتمام المفرط بيها, 
بس بحترم موقفها بلبس اشي يغطيها
 اذكرت قبل اسابيع هي والي معها  يتزوجوا
او هم عندهم اولاد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

يسلمو دودو على المرور الحلو 


علاء 
انا ماحكيت عنها كممثله أو نجمه انا حكيت عنها كإنسانه مشهوره بغض النظر شو هي مافيني حاسبها او قيم تصرفاتها 
لكن كإنسانه احترمت الانسانية 
مشكور على المرور 

*

----------


## فيروز

احترمت مهنتها والبلاد الي راحت عليها وديانات غيرها أحسن من غيرها رائعة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورة فيروز على المرور والتعليقا الجميل 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

نحترم كل شخص يحترم مبادئ الانسانية وتثور في داخلة النزعة الطفولية والبراءة في كل شيء

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اكيد لازم نحترم الانسانية


مشكور محمد على المرور والتعليق الجميل


*

----------


## الوسادة

*

مممممممممممم لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله يعني هلأ احنا ما اختلفنا انه اللي عملته هاد منيح بس ما اتوقع إنها تستحق تاخذ هاد اللقب لأنه النوايا الحسنة مو بس مع الناس هدول النوايا الحسنة هي أيضاً عدم نشر الفساد و ولادة جيل فاشل ما بعرف الحلال من الحرام و أكيد انا معك يا دموع انه في عربيات مو أحسن منها و يمكن متلها يعني هدول ياخدوا لقب عن الازياء عن الجمال عن التمثيل آه لانه مجالهم أما هالتخويت هاد ما بحبه 


و الله الدنيا آخر وقت اللي بتخلي وحدة متلها تاخذ هيك ألقاب*

----------


## &روان&

الانسانية متواجدة في كل البشر بس بدو مين يصحيها فينا 

كتر خيرها والله يزيد من امثالها

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *
> 
> مممممممممممم لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله يعني هلأ احنا ما اختلفنا انه اللي عملته هاد منيح بس ما اتوقع إنها تستحق تاخذ هاد اللقب لأنه النوايا الحسنة مو بس مع الناس هدول النوايا الحسنة هي أيضاً عدم نشر الفساد و ولادة جيل فاشل ما بعرف الحلال من الحرام و أكيد انا معك يا دموع انه في عربيات مو أحسن منها و يمكن متلها يعني هدول ياخدوا لقب عن الازياء عن الجمال عن التمثيل آه لانه مجالهم أما هالتخويت هاد ما بحبه 
> 
> 
> و الله الدنيا آخر وقت اللي بتخلي وحدة متلها تاخذ هيك ألقاب*


*
هاد التخويت يلي ما بتحبيه بعبر بالنهاية عن موقف انساني 
انا تناولت القضية من الجانب الانساني 
اي شخص بكون لاله نظرتين للأمور ايجابية وسلبية ماعم قيمها أنا كأعمال فنيه مهما كان نوعها ومحتواها من فساد وما التاثير السلبي على الأجيال هي مو رايحه تلف بازياء او تعمل شي هو عمل انساني من جانب ايجابي 
هون واجبنا نحنا كمتابعين ناخد يلي بدنا ياه كجانب ايجابي ونبعد السلبي 
نظرتنا للأمور بتعكس دواخلنا بغض النظر عن الموقف 
هلا هي كانسانة مافينا نقيمها لأنه هي متلنا متلها عندها قلب ومشاعر و عملت للمجتمع اكتر منا 
وعم تحترم اي مكان بتكون فيه 
بتصور هي بتستاهل اللقاب بجداره 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> الانسانية متواجدة في كل البشر بس بدو مين يصحيها فينا 
> 
> كتر خيرها والله يزيد من امثالها


*
هون الصح ناخد الجانب الانساني والايجابي 

انبسطت كتير بتواجدك 


*

----------


## الوسادة

> *
> هاد التخويت يلي ما بتحبيه بعبر بالنهاية عن موقف انساني 
> انا تناولت القضية من الجانب الانساني 
> اي شخص بكون لاله نظرتين للأمور ايجابية وسلبية ماعم قيمها أنا كأعمال فنيه مهما كان نوعها ومحتواها من فساد وما التاثير السلبي على الأجيال هي مو رايحه تلف بازياء او تعمل شي هو عمل انساني من جانب ايجابي 
> هون واجبنا نحنا كمتابعين ناخد يلي بدنا ياه كجانب ايجابي ونبعد السلبي 
> نظرتنا للأمور بتعكس دواخلنا بغض النظر عن الموقف 
> هلا هي كانسانة مافينا نقيمها لأنه هي متلنا متلها عندها قلب ومشاعر و عملت للمجتمع اكتر منا 
> وعم تحترم اي مكان بتكون فيه 
> بتصور هي بتستاهل اللقاب بجداره 
> ...



*أنا بس عبرت عن رأيي  بس هذا لا ينفي إنه اللي بده ياخد لقب بده ياخده لانه بستحقه بكل اشي و يتوقع إني وضحت إنه اللي عملته هاد اشي منيح بس إنها تاخد لقب لأ لأنه لازم تكون سفيرة نوايا حسنة بكل شيء يعني ما بعرف اذا فيها منطقية إنه اسمها سفيرة النوايا الحسنة و الها افلام ماشالله عليها يعني لما نحكي دريد لحام سفير الطفولة فهو يستحق ذلك لأنه ما بروح بمثل و بغني أشياء مخلة بالآداب و بخرب الطفولة و البراءة بالجيل الجديد بالنهاية هادي كلها وجهات نظر 

بس عجبتني جملتك 
( نظرتنا للأمور بتعكس دواخلنا بغض النظر عن الموقف ) 
حبيبتي أنا بس وضحت إنها لا تستحق اللقب لأنه أي لقب الإنسان بياخده بدل على الشمول أما انها هي عملت اشي منيح فهاد ما بنختلف عليه و يمكن تكون أحسن مني بهذا الجانب يا ريت نحط خطين تحت بهذا الجانب فقط 

آسفة عالمرور مرة أخرى*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شيء مؤسف حقاً انت تهتم احدى "عاهرات" هولييود بقضايانا في وقت نغط نحن في سبات الوهن ، في الإنسانية طبعاً نرمي جانباً ماضي أهل الخير ونلتفت الى أعمالهم الطيبة وسباقهم للخيرات ، لكن في الواقع ألا يشعرنا ذلك بالأسى؟
حصدت ممثلة الإغراء الأمريكية في إحدى السنوات ملايين الدولارات على فيلم إباحي ، واليوم تنفق من مالها على اللاجئين المُضطهدين ، لا أعلم أأفرح أم أبكي .. يا أُمة ضحكت من جهلها الأممُ!!*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الوسادة مشكورة على التوضيح والمرور 
كل الاحترام لكِ 

بالتأكيد هدوء مؤسف جداً ناخد من هيك نماذج سواء كانت انجلينا جولي او غيرها من الفنانين حتى لو عرب متل اليسا وتامر حسني ... الخ نماذج و قدوة  و نبحث عن مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي الخاصه فيهم لنتبع كل جديد لالهم ونهمل الجانب الانساني لالهم 
اكيد كل انسان فيه نزعة خير وشر لكن من واجبنا نحنا ناخد الجانب الايجابي فيهم ونركز عليه لحتى لما جد بده يقلدهم تقليد اعمى يعرف شو اله وشو عليه وشو هو عم يعمل صح او غلط 

هي كانسانه بتصور بتستحق الاحترام 
استحضرني هلا مقارنة بسيطة من شي سنه دخلت وزيرة السياحة الاردنية لمسجد بدون حجاب واجلكم الله بحذائها 
و قبلها بكم سنه صافح شيخ الازهر وزيرة الخارجية الاسرائيلية 
نماذج من مجتمعنا تبعد كل البعد عن نشر الفساد و الرذيله باعمالهم لكن نشرو نظرة سلبية و عدم احترام بتصرفاتهم 

الموضوع نسبي وقابل للقياس حسب النظرة الشخصيه 
نحنا علينا ناخد الشي الايجابي وفكرة الموضوع واضحة نظرتنا الها كإنسانة الصور بتحكي اكتر من الكلمات 
مداخله جميلة "هدوء "

همسه نزلت هالموضوع كنوع من تنشيط القسم بفكرة راقية بعيده عن الترويج لفنانين ولممثلين لانه بالنهايه هاد الشي رح ينكتب بميزاني استغربت الموضوع ضرب و اخد نقاش اكتر من اي موضوع مفيد و ذو قيمه

*

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن هالموضوع دخل باكثر من جانب 
واكثر من تشعب واكثر من منطلق فكري وكيف تقاس الامور حسب وجهة النظر الشخصيه 

من منطلق الانسانية ونزعت الانسان لاعمال الخير يجب ان يطلق عليه سفير للنوايا بغض النظر مما هو عليه سواء من فنان او من شخص لايتبع عقيدتنا ....كما هو الحال (الام تيريزا )

فاذا قسنا الامور عى هذه الشاكلة اصبحا لاننظر ولانهتم لمن قدموا لنا هذه الكيفيات من الحياة لكي نتعايش برفاهيه 

ونحن هنا لسنا بمنطلق لكلمة العاهرات او غيرها من الالفاظ التي يمكن ان نطلقها فاذا نظرنا بتمعن نجد بان تلك العاهرات نحن من روجنا لها من مسلمين وكاحصائية بسيطة نسبة المشاهدة العربية لافلام العاهرات وللافلام الاباحية تضاهي نسبة مشاهدة الغرب ....

ومن يقول باننا لانتلك في دولنا العربية مثل هذه المسميات فهو باعتقادي خاطئ بل نحن اصبحنا نمتلك ونطلق هذه الكلمة على الكثير على من يدخلون تحت رايه الاسلام ولكن برايكم هل اصبحت واحدة منهن سفيرة للنوايا الحسنة ولو اصبحت كذلك لربما غفر الله لها بعضا من ذنوبها ونغفر لها نحن 


فيجب ان تقاس الامور في مثل هذه المواقف بنظرة انسانية وليس بنظرة عقائدية او نظرة تهجميه 

فلو امتلك نصفنا مثل هذه النظرة لما كنا بالاساس بحاجة اليها وكنت اول من يثور عليها

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*دموع على العكس للموضوع قيمة لا يُستهان بها .. وهو يستحق ان نخوض فيه على هذا الشكل ، لأننا نتناقش من منطلق الهم الواحد والمشترك ، جميعنا يعلم مدى انسانية هذه الممثلة وغيرها ويفهم المغزى الذي اردتّ ايصاله لنا ، ولكننا نشعر بغصة ليس اكثر ..
موضوع قيّم وصور رائعة اعجبتني ، والردود أعجبتني اكثر ..
كل الشكر لصاحبة الإبداع المتواصل "دموع"*

----------


## shams spring

*موقف انجيلينا جولي هو موقف انساني لا يستهان به ...!
نزعة الخير يلي بداخلها خلتها تسافر من مكان لمكان بالرغم من كل الظروف السيئة المحيطة ..!
هي مش ملاك ما اختلفنا ... وكل انسان ما بيخلى من العيوب ... لكن يلي بشوف البسمة على وجوه الاطفال وهي حاضنيتهم ... لازم يقدر ويعرف قيمة السعادة يلي منحتها الهم في هاللحضات القليلة ... في اوقات هم محتاجين للسعادة ... محتاجين حد يحس فيهم ...!

دائما الانسان لازم يرحب بالخير ... ويشجع ع الخير ... ويتفائل بالخير 
.
.
.
طرح راقِ دموع ... شكرا*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *دموع على العكس للموضوع قيمة لا يُستهان بها .. وهو يستحق ان نخوض فيه على هذا الشكل ، لأننا نتناقش من منطلق الهم الواحد والمشترك ، جميعنا يعلم مدى انسانية هذه الممثلة وغيرها ويفهم المغزى الذي اردتّ ايصاله لنا ، ولكننا نشعر بغصة ليس اكثر ..
> موضوع قيّم وصور رائعة اعجبتني ، والردود أعجبتني اكثر ..
> كل الشكر لصاحبة الإبداع المتواصل "دموع"*


*
هدوء انا معك الموضوع اله قيمه كبيره من اكثر من ناحية 
لتوضيح للبعض معلش رح وضحهم 
1- الشباب العربي والقدوة - سواء كانت فنانين لاعبين نجوم - نحنا بناخد الجانب السلبي فانا حبيت وضح الجانب الانساني لهاد المثل يلي اغلب شبابنا شايفينه واو 
2- الوضع الحالي والازمات الانسانية سواء كانت بسوريا العراق بورما افغانستان افريقيا اللفته الانسانية والتواضع والطاقة الايجابية يلي عم تمدهم فيها 
3- مقارنة بسيطه بين هم ونحن - عندما يتجرد الإنسان من كافة الالقاب والأضواء والشهره والمكانة الاجتماعية و الاقتصادية والبرسنيج و يبقى هو الإنسان الذي يشعر باخيه الإنسان فقط

بتمنى يكون الموضوع وصل رسالة 
مشكور لاهتمامك و ارآئك العطرة 
كل الاحترام

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> يمكن هالموضوع دخل باكثر من جانب 
> واكثر من تشعب واكثر من منطلق فكري وكيف تقاس الامور حسب وجهة النظر الشخصيه 
> 
> من منطلق الانسانية ونزعت الانسان لاعمال الخير يجب ان يطلق عليه سفير للنوايا بغض النظر مما هو عليه سواء من فنان او من شخص لايتبع عقيدتنا ....كما هو الحال (الام تيريزا )
> 
> فاذا قسنا الامور عى هذه الشاكلة اصبحا لاننظر ولانهتم لمن قدموا لنا هذه الكيفيات من الحياة لكي نتعايش برفاهيه 
> 
> ونحن هنا لسنا بمنطلق لكلمة العاهرات او غيرها من الالفاظ التي يمكن ان نطلقها فاذا نظرنا بتمعن نجد بان تلك العاهرات نحن من روجنا لها من مسلمين وكاحصائية بسيطة نسبة المشاهدة العربية لافلام العاهرات وللافلام الاباحية تضاهي نسبة مشاهدة الغرب ....
> 
> ...


*
انا معك محمد الموضوع متشعب كتير وبختلف من شخص لاخر ومن تحليل لاخر 
لو اخدنا الموضوع من جانب انجلينا كنجمه انا ضدها و ضد يكون هيك نوعيات مثال نستشهد به 
لكن هي كإنسانة تستحق التقدير 
لو نظرنا للموضوع من نظرة عقلانية رح نلاقي في تطابق مع الانسانية 
بتخيل ماكان هدفها اعلامي مثل بعض السياسين والنجوم العرب 
وقدمت شي عجز الكثير عن تقديمه 
انبسطت كتير بتعليقك ومداخلتك 
لروحك كل الود 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *موقف انجيلينا جولي هو موقف انساني لا يستهان به ...!
> نزعة الخير يلي بداخلها خلتها تسافر من مكان لمكان بالرغم من كل الظروف السيئة المحيطة ..!
> هي مش ملاك ما اختلفنا ... وكل انسان ما بيخلى من العيوب ... لكن يلي بشوف البسمة على وجوه الاطفال وهي حاضنيتهم ... لازم يقدر ويعرف قيمة السعادة يلي منحتها الهم في هاللحضات القليلة ... في اوقات هم محتاجين للسعادة ... محتاجين حد يحس فيهم ...!
> 
> دائما الانسان لازم يرحب بالخير ... ويشجع ع الخير ... ويتفائل بالخير 
> .
> .
> .
> طرح راقِ دموع ... شكرا*


*
انا معك شمس لازم نكون محفزين للايجابيات 
بس للاسف بزمنا بطلنا ناخد الجانب الايجابي 
يمكن مفهوم الانسانية تغير بنظرنا 
صرنا نحكم على نجم انه انساني ازا مسح دموع معجبيه او طلع طفل لعنده على المسرح وتصور معه 
مابدي شبك الموضوع كتير وادخل بتفاصييل 


انبسطت كتير بتواجدك 
وانبسطت اكتر انه رسالة الموضوع وصلت لاكبر عدد ممكن من الاعضاء والزوار 
كل التقدير لكِ

*

----------

